# cruise control



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi guys. Has anyone out there fitted a cruise control to 2009 Fiat X250, i believe its all electric . I am currently looking at the Conrad Anderson one. Any help gratefully received.

Regards Doey.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Doey

Yes the cruise for the X250 is fly by wire. All electric. around a 7 wire fit.

Phil


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure how ours works 2001 Duke, but I'd miss it now.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I used this guy for the AP900 first class. Fits at shows less than an hour :thumbup:
http://www.adroitservices.biz/


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

RhinoInstalls said:


> Hi Doey
> 
> Yes the cruise for the X250 is fly by wire. All electric. around a 7 wire fit.
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil

When you get chance can you quote us for a cruise control fitted to a citroen relay 2004 please. Shona has been saying she might want to get one fitted and one of the other members recommended you.

Sorry to butt in Doey, back to you mate 

stew


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I don't know about the Fiats, but my VW T5 was only £185 to have the original cruise control stalk fitted and activated by a VW dealer. Might be worth making an enquiry with a dealer / 3rd party about the original stalk?


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Dometic have the MS900 kit for the X250 Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen and MS880 for pre X250. 
Choice of levers/controls and reasonable in price.

http://www.waeco.com/en/298.php


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We've got a 2007 Fiat X250.
Got the following kit from Conrad Anderson last January:

Components required for our 2.2 as follows;

1 AP800 Base unit - computer & electric actuator £238.30 plus vat
1 T Harness Fiat & Kia Cruise £38.30 plus vat
1 CM30 New standard stock £51.06 plus vat

Total £393.00 inc. VAT

Fitting: Pretty straightforward to self fit, full instructions supplied.
The T harness makes the job even easier because it is vehicle specific (red wire to red wire etc).

4 or 5 solders are required to the clutch and brake pedal wiring which is a wee bit tricky, but the rest of it is plug in and go.

A great kit, no problems with ours. Conrad Anderson were very helpful and good to deal with.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Adroit services are about to fit the AP900 to my 2009 X250, in a layby near Boston lol


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

8) You wont be sorry  enjoy


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

It's a funny thing this after market fitting of cruise control. I used to have a Vectra 2 litre diesel. I did a bit of research on the net and discovered that they are CC ready altho it was'nt fitted.

So, I rang Vauxhall and asked for a price, they looked into it and said that they did'nt think CC could be retro fitted and if it could I would be looking at £300ish.

I then went back to the net where I discovered someone who had fitted CC to his Vectra. He said all that was needed was the CC stalk, he supplied a price (about £38) and a genuine Vauxhall part number. I decided it was worth a try, all I would lose was £38 so I went to Vauxhalls, they were well impressed when I gave them the part number and a week later I got the stalk.

I should add here that. that particular Vectra model was also fly by wire. I fitted the stalk, dead easy and tested it.
I could'nt believe it, perfect, worked a dream and I never had a problem.

So, it might be worth searching to see if it's possible on the X250, you never know. The experts said it could'nt be done on the Vauxhall but it could and it was so simple and more to the point, very cheap.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Possible but very unlikely. A vectra has the same basic wiring harnes right through the range but a van is a van is a van, I dont think they do company director models  without the interface module a stalk would have nowhere to plug in.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

dally1 said:


> So, it might be worth searching to see if it's possible on the X250, you never know. The experts said it could'nt be done on the Vauxhall but it could and it was so simple and more to the point, very cheap.


Unfortunately it is not possible (or certainly not economical) to retro-fit factory fitted cruise control on the X250. I can't remember the specifics but it's something to do with the loom/ecu. Hence why the the after market kits are so popular in this case - which is a shame because I had factory fit cruise on my last X250 and it was much better than my current after market kit.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The AP900 is faultless and a pleasure to use :wink:

1 exception is it can hunt slightly on descents, best to just disengage and freewheel! sorted


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Surprisingly according to my tame parts man there are two versions of the ecu, one with Cruise and one without, so yes you can do it but you need a new ecu, new wiring harness and the stalk, the harness is over a grand..... aftermarket here I come


----------

